# 97 Pickup rough idle and stalling



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have a 1997 PU that I have aquired from my parents a few months ago. It is having issues with rough idle and/or stalling when I slow to a stop or put it in gear to drive. While in Park, it is better and mostly does not stall. My husband and I have changed the air filter, spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, roter and fuel filter - but then ran seafoam in it. It ran worse after the seafoam - same symptoms but stalling more frequently. We did not change the spark plugs AFTER the seafoam - which I think we should do that this weekend. Changing the fuel filter helped the most - we thought we had it fixed with this - but when I drove it last night - once it warmed up, it stalled again at each stop light. In addition, going up hills, hard acceleration - it seems boggy, no pep at all. 
My parents told me they just had the fuel pump and ? fuel sensor changed prior to giving it to me - is this maybe an issue? We did not change the PVC valve - we have a new one but cannot find it! 

Any other thoughts? The SES light does not come on unless it stalls - I will have to wait until my husband gets home to read any codes - he has the tool.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the EGR, MAF and IAC


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

hope it's not the MAF sensor, that part just cost me almost 500 dollars and I put it on myself. good luck


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

I am going to check the MAF - hoping it can be cleaned instead of replaced. I have checked around and have seen the price for a replacement-     

Here's hoping the MAF is good.....


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

To access the PCV you have to remove the oil filter - dumb, but true. It's sort of above and in front of it. I think it's a 19mm. I had one for a year before I found out where it was on this forum. Not too bad once you find it. How did you apply the seafoam?


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Mootsman,
Thanks for your reply. I THINk we have located it to the MAF - but not sure. 

We applied the seafoam through the throttle body - ran much worse afterwards. Unfortunately, its also intermittant but seems to get worse the longer I drive it. Some people think it might be the cat. converter being clogged but no certain diagnosis yet.

Tonight I disconnected the O2 sensor and drove around - it ran perfectly for 8 miles - no hesitation, great acceleration, no bogging down, didnt stall at stop signs - then the symptoms started all over again and I was barely able to make it home (2 miles away) stalling every few feet. 

Then I unhooked the MAF and I think it is the same connection goes to the temperature sensor? It started right up, and after 8 miles, no stalling but it never ran very well. No acceleration, boggy, seemed to be "missing". But, no stalling.

I then hooked the MAF back up - now it wouldnt start - no turn over at all. I unhooked the MAF - started right up although it didnt idle well. Hook up the MAF, did not turn over again. Unhook the MAF, started right up. 

So, am I on to something? My husband is not convinced yet that a new maf is the cure. They are awfully expensive to get one "just to see what happens". 

I have read alot of threads on this forum - one of interest is the one about the 1997 HB that cuts out - 5 pages of responses and it seems like all different cures.

Any input would be appreciated!

BTW, I am jealous you live in Gunnison......


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

You are over my head already, doesn't take much, so good luck with the MAF. i just asked about the Seafoam because i have had very good results with it in my vehicles. On our Subaru, different type of injection, I put it in through a vacuum line so that it went directly into all 4 cylinders without going through sensors. I couldn't see any way to do that on the Nissan, so I ran it through the throttle body too. After letting it sit a few minutes, it seemed to clean everything out pretty well. I know some have had to do this a couple of times, but it doesn't sound like that's your problem. Sorry I can't be of more help. And yeah, Gunnison's a great place.

MM


----------

